# moon



## Abstract (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cammyg (Nov 18, 2005)

:hug:: teehee tad bit out of focus....nice try


----------



## Abstract (Nov 18, 2005)

lol just a bit : can you see the face?


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 18, 2005)

ohh yeah, there is a pac-man lookin thing in there huh


----------



## cammyg (Nov 19, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2005)

Don't you always see this face? Even when the moon is in focus (or on the sky, for that matter)? I do. I always feel like he (for us in Germany the moon is male, for every Spanish speaker it is female, and I don't know how English speaking people feel about the moon) looks down at us!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 19, 2005)

UK/English always say the Man in the Moon so I guess we regard it as Masculine.


Very interesting how being out of focus has made him look sad and like he's saying "Ohhhhhhh!"


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 19, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Don't you always see this face? Even when the moon is in focus (or on the sky, for that matter)? I do. I always feel like he (for us in Germany the moon is male, for every Spanish speaker it is female, and I don't know how English speaking people feel about the moon) looks down at us!


 
that would be the first time i have seen a shadow face on the moon, i know about the face on mars, but thats a massive rock formation

when ever i look at the moon this is all i see, i never gotten a pic of the moon with a shadow when it was in its full moon faze 






P.S. sorry to thread jack :hail:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, neither my eyes nor my camera lenses ever come THIS close to the moon, so however I see him, he "looks", I would say (and I am showing this in the theme on "THE MOON" in the Photo Themes here http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4114&page=2, just so we would not "thread-jack" any further .)


----------

